# List of all Armor and Weapon Hardness & HP's???



## Phoenix8008

I'm trying to find if anyone has seen or made a list of all PHB armors and weapons including their relevant hardness and HP scores.

I'm looking for this to use it in my next campaign to simulate damage to armor or weapons over time in the campaign since a PC could theoretically wear the same armor for a whole campaign which seems unrealistic to me.

Needless to say, I'm lazy and don't want to spend the time to create this list if it might already exist somewhere out there. So I come to ask the most knowledgable group of D&D players I know...all of you.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## frankthedm

Code:
	

Weapon / Armor			HP*	+1!	+2!	+3!	+4!	+5!
Light blade			2	12	22	32	42	52
One-handed blade		5	15	25	35	45	55
Two-handed blade		10	20	30	40	50	60
Light metal-hafted weapon	10	20	30	40	50	60
One-handed metal-hafted 	20	30	40	50	60	70
Light hafted weapon		2	12	22	32	42	52
One-handed hafted weapon	5	15	25	35	45	55
Two-handed hafted weapon	10	20	30	40	50	60
Projectile weapon		5	15	25	35	45	55
Padded armor			5	15	25	35	45	55
Leather armor			10	20	30	40	50	60
Studded leather armor		15	25	35	45	55	65
Chain shirt armor		20	30	40	50	60	70
Hide armor			15	25	35	45	55	65
Scale mail armor		20	30	40	50	60	70
Chainmail armor			25	35	45	55	65	75
Breastplate armor		25	35	45	55	65	75
Splint mail armor		30	40	50	60	70	80
Banded mail armor		30	40	50	60	70	80
Half-plate armor		35	45	55	65	75	85
Full plate armor		40	50	60	70	80	90
Buckler				5	15	25	35	45	55
Shield, light wooden		7	17	27	37	47	57
Shield, light steel		10	20	30	40	50	60
Shield, heavy wooden		15	25	35	45	55	65
Shield, heavy steel		20	30	40	50	60	70
Shield, tower			20	30	40	50	60	70

*Assuming steel, mithral, alchemic silver or cold iron. Items made from adamantine have + 1/3 base HP.
! Only an actual enhancement bonus adds to HP  / Hardness


		Code:
	

Material	Hard.	+1!	+2!	+3!	+4!	+5!
Padded		0	2	4	6	8	10
Leather		2	4	6	8	10	12
Wood		5	7	9	11	13	15
Alchemic Silver	8	10	12	14	16	18
Steel/Cold iron	10	12	14	16	18	20
Mithral		15	17	19	21	23	25
Adamantine	20	22	24	26	28	30

! Only an actual enhancement bonus adds to HP  / Hardness.


----------



## Phoenix8008

Wow! Awesome! Thanks much, frankthedm! I hope you already had that made up somewhere and didn't have to write it up from scratch. That will help so much in my coming campaign.


----------



## neoarden

*Gratitude*

Thanks alot. Right now I really needed this table, as I just got acid on my armor. 
I wonder if there was a table about armor bonus loss when it's broken or something.


----------



## frankthedm

neoarden said:


> I wonder if there was a table about armor bonus loss when it's broken or something.



Broke is broke in 3.5. The armor is worthless

*Damaged Objects*
_A damaged object remains fully functional until the item’s hit points are reduced to 0, at which point it is destroyed. _

Pathfinder introduces a condition called broken, which handles the situation much more intuitively.

*Broken*
_Items that have taken damage in excess of half their total hit points gain the broken condition, meaning they are less effective at their designated task. The broken condition has the following effects, depending upon the item.

    * If the item is a weapon, any attacks made with the item suffer a –2 penalty on attack and damage rolls. Such weapons only score a critical hit on a natural 20 and only deal ×2 damage on a confirmed critical hit.
    * If the item is a suit of armor or a shield, the bonus it grants to AC is halved, rounding down. Broken armor doubles its armor check penalty on skills.
    * If the item is a tool needed for a skill, any skill check made with the item takes a –2 penalty.
    * If the item is a wand or staff, it uses up twice as many charges when used.
    * If the item does not fit into any of these categories, the broken condition has no effect on its use. Items with the broken condition, regardless of type, are worth 75% of their normal value. If the item is magical, it can only be repaired with a mending or make whole spell cast by a character with a caster level equal to or higher than the item's. Items lose the broken condition if the spell restores the object to half its original hit points or higher. Non-magical items can be repaired in a similar fashion, or through the Craft skill used to create it. Generally speaking, this requires a DC 20 Craft check and 1 hour of work per point of damage to be repaired. Most craftsmen charge one-tenth the item's total cost to repair such damage (more if the item is badly damaged or ruined)._


----------

